# how do I post photos in the forum?



## rogerb (Dec 8, 2013)

Can someone write a simple step by step how to post photos, I seem to need more than click on the mona lisa...
Thank you


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 8, 2013)

Clicking the 'Mona Lisa' button gives you img tags, if your image is hosted elsewhere (Flickr, etc.), paste the URL between the bracketed tags. To upload an image from your computer to the CR forums, attach it to the post.


----------



## rogerb (Dec 8, 2013)

thanks, got it
roger


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 8, 2013)

rogerb said:


> Can someone write a simple step by step how to post photos, I seem to need more than click on the mona lisa...



My personal favorite: Upload it forum-sized to your imageshack (or similar) account, it gives you the tag to copy/past to a forum.

Advantages are that you can post the same shot in several locations and you keep control over the shots you posted over the net as you can simply delete the bitbucket source image if wanted. Last not least, the "external" option has no limitations, you can use a small size as a preview to appear directly in the post, but put the full res in the link when the image is clicked.


----------



## surapon (Dec 8, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Clicking the 'Mona Lisa' button gives you img tags, if your image is hosted elsewhere (Flickr, etc.), paste the URL between the bracketed tags. To upload an image from your computer to the CR forums, attach it to the post.



Thousand Thanks, Dear Great Teacher, Mr. neuroanatomist.
Your answer, Every Answers are Super Clear, and Help us to learn many thing NEW and GREAT from you every times, since I am the First time Member " August 02, 2013, 03:33:10 PM ".
Have a great Sunday afternoon, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 8, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> rogerb said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone write a simple step by step how to post photos, I seem to need more than click on the mona lisa...
> ...


I agree with Marsu42 that using a image host is preferred. Depending on your image host, the images will be better quality than uploading them to CR. The forum software does not do a great job of reducing image size, it also reduces quality, so strange things happen in some cases. Linking to your image host gets around that issue.


----------

